
Ask HN: Are new AI tools improving the accuracy of immensely complex systems? - callumprentice
The AI tools I read about now seem to work by processing unimaginably large amounts of data and emitting something useful information. Does that mean they can&#x2F;are being applied to complex systems like the stock markets or weather forecasting and producing improved results?
======
PaulHoule
There are people between Baltimore and North Carolina who have been doing this
for a long time and they could tell you how they do it but then they'd have to
kill you.

